# Any suggested music? (No country, pop, or rap)



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a fairly wide range for taste in music, and was wondering if anyone would want to share some suggestions?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 17, 2016)

*VNV Nation* (Industrial/Techno) Any album after the first two is good, really
*Enter the Haggis* (A strange mishmash of celtic, rock, bluegrass, and...everything else)
*Iron Maiden* (Oldschool heavy metal.  As you go through the albums, there's a sort of strata effect, across their evolution.  The first two albums are basically punk rock, the three after that are more "early metal", the next two were synth-heavy power metal, followed by two albums of "back to something closer to albums 3 through 5".  Then two albums with a different vocalist who could make even grunge musicians more depressed...and from then on, just Really Good Frickin' Metal)
*Nightwish* (Finnish progressive metal.  Their later albums have wound up with a very theatric feel to them, ever since they dropped the pretentious opera singer.)
*Sonata Arctica* (Another Finnish progressive metal band.  Their early stuff is probably their best, though)
*The Devin Townsend Project* (CANADIAN progressive metal artist.  Think of a really, really heavy Danny Elfman)
*Strapping Young Lad* (Same guy, Devin Townsend's first band.  Angry, angry, ANGRY music.)
*Stratovarius* (Finnish power metal band, mostly sing ridiculously bouncy, happy songs about Timo Tolki's crippling manic-depression)
*Dream Theater* (Progressive metal band, one of the few good things to come from New Jersey)
*Symphony X* (Imagine an angry Dream Theater.  With songs about mythology and giant robots.)
*Iron Savior* (German power metal.  Until recently, all albums were parts of a single rock opera combining Atlantean Myth, Terminator, and Mobile Suit Gundam into a single story.)
*Masterplan* (Another German Power Metal band, comprised of former members of yet another band called *Helloween*.  Lots of uplifting tunes, in their albums.)
*Blind Guardian* (Power metal...again...from Germany.  The vocalist, Hansi Kursch, has one of the most recognizable voices in metal, and the whole band are MASSIVE nerds.  Music is often about the latest binge of novels they've read)
*Lacuna Coil* (Imagine Evanescense, only Italian, 11 years older, and 11 years better.  And without needing an office building full of supercomputers to make the voice passable)
*Testament* (San-Francisco-Bay-Area thrash band.  Chuck Billy is an impossibly massive Native American with a badass voice)
*Savatage* (The original name of the band who we now often call *Trans-Siberian Orchestra*.  American power metal.)
*Judas Priest* (Like Iron Maiden, one of the original power metal bands.  They also had a two-album thrash metal phase with Tim Owens, and it was GLORIOUS)
*Primal Fear* (A German band that sounds more like Judas Priest's "Painkiller" album than half of Judas Priest's "Painkiller" album.  The vocal resemblance is uncanny.)
*Airbourne* (Basically, *AC/DC*: The Next Generation.)
*Ugly Kid Joe* (Not sure WHAT to categorize them as.  Much like say, *Guns 'n' Roses*, they're a SoCal band with bits of Southern Blues-y bits and some hypercondensed Bad Ass tossed in for fun.  Avoid the "Motel California" album, but everything else is awesome)
*Alestorm* (Scottish Pirate Metal)
*Running Wild* (GERMAN Pirate Metal)
*Rage* (The German power metal band, not against the machine.)
*Accept* (The eldest German power metal band.  Warning:  Playing the "Blood of the Nations" album on a highway WILL get you speeding tickets.)
*Ayreon* (Dutch power metal "band".  Basically, Aryen A. Lucassen forms single-album super-groups and often writes interesting and trippy rock operas with them.  Usually science fiction.)
*Yasunori Mitsuda* (video game composer, he brought us Xenogears, Chronotrigger and Chrono Cross's soundtracks.  Lots of celtic-y stuff)
*Manowar* (Cheesy Vikings who are cheesy as all Hell, and I love their cheesy Viking cheese metal, god damn it.)


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> *VNV Nation* (Industrial/Techno) Any album after the first two is good, really
> *Enter the Haggis* (A strange mishmash of celtic, rock, bluegrass, and...everything else)
> *Iron Maiden* (Oldschool heavy metal.  As you go through the albums, there's a sort of strata effect, across their evolution.  The first two albums are basically punk rock, the three after that are more "early metal", the next two were synth-heavy power metal, followed by two albums of "back to something closer to albums 3 through 5".  Then two albums with a different vocalist who could make even grunge musicians more depressed...and from then on, just Really Good Frickin' Metal)
> *Nightwish* (Finnish progressive metal.  Their later albums have wound up with a very theatric feel to them, ever since they dropped the pretentious opera singer.)
> ...


Thanks for such a long list, though I already have a few of the band's you mentioned. I'm surprised you know Iron Savior and Alestorm, they are not very well known.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jun 17, 2016)

Metal for life.
Thrash 'till death.
Nuclear - Billigerence 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDtVcqvXu28

Whiplash - Power Thrashing Death 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVX4tumzsn0

Discharge - Hatebomb 
https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/discharge-hatebomb

Stormwrath - Swords of Armageddon 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhV7nqAkLOU

HAMMERFIGHT - Target Acquired 
https://soundcloud.com/napalmrecords/hammer-fight-target-acquired

SATYRICON - K.I.N.G 
https://soundcloud.com/centurymedia/satyricon-king

Baphomet's Blood - Whiskey Rocker 
https://soundcloud.com/iron-bonehead-productions/baphomets-blood-whiskey-rocker

HANG THE BASTARD - SEX IN THE SEVENTH CIRCLE (Best fucking name ever.) 
https://soundcloud.com/centurymedia/htb-sex-in-the-seventh-circle

Essence - Lost in Violence (Favorite album art) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXNx-3c0AhU

Satan's Wrath - Die White Which Die 
https://soundcloud.com/metalbladerecords/satans-wrath-die-white-witch


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

Does everyone on this site listen to metal?


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Does everyone on this site listen to metal?


It's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> It's beautiful isn't it?


Well, generally, yes. But isn't there other genres people listen to?


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

Like classical, anyone listen to classical music? Like orchestra works?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 17, 2016)

*Middle Class Rut (Hard rock)*





*Gojira (Thrash/Groove Metal)





Sonata Arctica (Power Metal)





Magna-fi (Post-grunge)





Julien-k (Electronic rock)




*
*sElf (Alternative/Post Punk)*
m.youtube.com: Self - Hellbent



Tissthalliss said:


> Like classical, anyone listen to classical music? Like orchestra works?


Nope, I have ascended into pure debauchery.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Nope, I have ascended into pure debauchery.


Have you heard of Yngwie Malmsteen?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Have you heard of Yngwie Malmsteen?


Yeah, he's that batshit crazy guitarist.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yeah, he's that batshit crazy guitarist.


He's played with orchestras before, and grew up listening to classical music.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yeah, he's that batshit crazy guitarist.


I don't think he's that crazy though.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> He's played with orchestras before, and grew up listening to classical music.


So have many metal musicians, it's such an unexpected trend.


Tissthalliss said:


> I don't think he's that crazy though.


As a guitarist, absolutely.  I could never do that stuff, and I ain't going to no university to learn it.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> So have many metal musicians, it's such an unexpected trend.
> 
> As a guitarist, absolutely.  I could never do that stuff, and I ain't going to no university to learn it.


But his classical music is great, do you like that?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> But his classical music is great, do you like that?


Not necessarily my thing unless there's crazy power metal riffs behind it.  I mean, some of the ambient stuff I listen to has classical elements to it, but I prefer the dark electronic stuff.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Not necessarily my thing unless there's crazy power metal riffs behind it.  I mean, some of the ambient stuff I listen to has classical elements to it, but I prefer the dark electronic stuff.


Ah, well then I can see why you don't like classical. There are no crazy metal power riffs. Haha.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 17, 2016)

A lot of the bands I suggested use classical as inspiration for their guitar work (Blind Guardian and Symphony X in particular)
Yasunori Mitsuda HAS worked with a full orchestra, before (Myth), as has VNV Nation (Resonance)

Some YouTube channels to get your stringed instruments and classical/contemporary mashups: 2cellos, thepianoguys, and I'm sure there's others.

Apocalyptica once did Metallica's music with four cellos...and of course, half of it sounds better on cello (the other half ran into some treble and fell flat)

As to Yngwie...the dude pioneered fret-tapping, hammer-ons and pull-offs, which is how he gets his insane speeds.  He can be a bit hit-or-miss for me.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> A lot of the bands I suggested use classical as inspiration for their guitar work (Blind Guardian and Symphony X in particular)
> Yasunori Mitsuda HAS worked with a full orchestra, before (Myth), as has VNV Nation (Resonance)
> 
> Some YouTube channels to get your stringed instruments and classical/contemporary mashups: 2cellos, thepianoguys, and I'm sure there's others.
> ...


Thanks for more info, though I've already heard 2Cellos before.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Jun 17, 2016)

Best I can give you for something more classical I doubt you've not heard of, still

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fclaude-debussy%2Fclaude-debussy-the-essential
Can't hurt.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Does everyone on this site listen to metal?


*shakes head*
I'm more on orchestral/acoustic


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> Best I can give you for something more classical I doubt you've not heard of, still
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fclaude-debussy%2Fclaude-debussy-the-essential
> Can't hurt.


Thanks, I actually haven't heard them before, as I prefer more like: Holey, Paganini, and Tchaikovsky. But it is a good song.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *shakes head*
> I'm more on orchestral/acoustict


What sort of orchestral?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 17, 2016)

On a similar note:  Manowar once did a version of Nessun Dorma.  The voice oddly fits, but...Manowar.  Ergo, hilarious.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Does everyone on this site listen to metal?



I grew up with metal for the most part. Can't knock me some good ol' Iron Maiden but I can't stand all that emo and angsty shit, nor can I stand all that stupid shit like Cannibal Corpse. Granted as I grew up I've started to like a lot of other things

Korpiklaani - Wooden Pints; *Finnish Folk Metal*






The Six Parts Seven - Seems Like Most Everything Used to be Something; *Post-Rock*






If you like Epics then Symphony X - The Odyssey; *Symphonic Metal
*





Dunno if you dislike all pop or not but this is some catchy shit: Usher - DJ got us Fallin in Love; *Dance-Pop
*





Can never go wrong with Daft Punk! Always loved them; Daft Punk - One More Time; *House Electro Dance
*





Dan Balan - Crazy Loop; *Rock-Pop
*
www.youtube.com: Crazy Loop - Crazy Loop (Mm-ma-ma)

Lastly; David Guetta - Memories or World is Mine; *Hip House*
www.youtube.com: David Guetta - The World Is Mine
www.youtube.com: Crazy Loop - Crazy Loop (Mm-ma-ma)


----------



## Storok (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (Jun 17, 2016)

Try giving Septicflesh a listen:


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I grew up with metal for the most part. Can't knock me some good ol' Iron Maiden but I can't stand all that emo and angsty shit, nor can I stand all that stupid shit like Cannibal Corpse. Granted as I grew up I've started to like a lot of other things


I guess I can sort of relate, I've been listening to metal since before I could walk. Iron Maiden is actually my favourite band, but I'm trying to broaden my musical tastes a little more.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Like classical, anyone listen to classical music? Like orchestra works?


Bach is timeless heaven to me as well as Tchaikovsky. I'm trying to get into more Romantic period music.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 18, 2016)

zeroslash said:


> Bach is timeless heaven to me as well as Tchaikovsky. I'm trying to get into more Romantic period music.


Have you tried Paganini?


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 18, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> Have you tried Paganini?


I will now. I only have one CD of Romantic music but the name sounds a little familiar.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you heard Gustav Holst's The Planets?

Another suggestion would be Stefano Lentini - Stabat Mater (which was an unexpected find)


----------



## Crack Addict! (Jun 26, 2016)

Hard DnB:
Phace & Misanthrop – Sex Sells
DnB:
Lenzman – Cherry Blossom
L-Side – Dreadlocks
Tech House:
Dani Barrera – El Guetto
Kurd Maverick – Get Busy [Original Club Mix]
House:
Groovetonic, Olivian DJ – Back To The Old School (Original Mix)
Deep House:
Gion & Daniel Rich – Old House Is The New House
Eddie Amador – Spirit Mind (Shytone rmx)
Savi Leon, Dolly Rockers – Get Serious (Original Mix)


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 5, 2016)

So... more symphonic, melodic and acoustic... hmm.
Could be this?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 5, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> What sort of orchestral?


Orchestral that's leaning more to classical. Rockestra's..._ fiiine_, but not really my thing.
www.furaffinity.net: Luminous Eclipse by Eluti


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

Being the weird guy I am, I'm gonna suggest 70's music, because I listen to it so much.

Steve Miller
Peter Frampton
Boz Scaggs
Kiss
The Who (especially these guys)


----------

